# USS Gato Submarine - 1/144 kit from Trumpy



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the late-war 1/144 USS Gato from Trumpeter. It's kind of a funny kit - it includes a pressure hull, with bulkheads, that's completely hidden when built and not necessary for structural soundness. I guess they put that in in case anyone was inclined to make a cutaway version. The lower hull is very nice, lots of detail, but the fairwater and especially the guns are not as detailed as they could be. This is an OOB build - WEM makes a nice detail set which would dress the kit up considerably.

I went with the MS 32/9SS-B paint scheme, which shipcamouflage.com has as being correct for "1944." However, I suspect it may not have been applied till after Gato had refit in late November '44, which means it may not go with the weapons fit in Trumpeter's kit (the refit replaced her 3" deck gun with a 4", one of the 20mms with a 40 mm, and changed the periscope arrangement). So there may be a bit of a fudge between the fit and the camo. With that caveat, here's the Gato:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

First time I have a Build Up of this Kit and you have done a great Job on her.....Cheers Mark


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

GREAT Job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*My Hat is off to you sir! GOOD WORK!! :thumbsup:
*
You can see my 1/72 German U-BOOT here:

http://troyenlow.weebly.com/misc-models.html


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

fluke said:


> *My Hat is off to you sir! GOOD WORK!! :thumbsup:
> *
> You can see my 1/72 German U-BOOT here:
> 
> http://troyenlow.weebly.com/misc-models.html


Very impressive U-Boat! And the water looks very good as well!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Danke!

It was a fun build! Learned a lot about the U-boot days and how Hitler did not take the U-boot fleet seriously enough......just one of many of his military downfalls (thank God!) 

I choose the U-92 because it had an impressive and long career for a U-boat, it had a rather large amount of survivors after a British and American ships sank her in 44 and I liked the artwork on the tower.....it just so happen'd that it was an option of an extensive decal sheet from a guy Germany.


----------



## Alanmoore (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice prototypes of vessels,thanks for sharing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trumpeter does that with airplane models too - complete jet engines that get sealed inside the finished model; their P-47 has complete turbosupercharger/intercooler ducting that's invisible from the outside.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You were talking about the different Arms fit on the Gato. During the latter half of the War, Pacific Theatre Subs were often tinkered with by ComSubPac to see what could benefit Their Crews. Adm Lockwood was not not adverse to seeing what worked and what din't. Submariners were born Gadgeteers and scroungers. The fit you show could have been carried for One War Patrol or several and fitted to different Subs at different Times. In some respects there was no uniformity to their Armement. So if you want to portray a specific Sub at a specific Time, a lot of searching and studying will have to be done.....Cheers Mark


----------

